# Salmon, Idaho Unit 28 Bow Hunt for ELK/Mule Deer in late December



## autalon (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok guys, my 17 yo little brother and I are headed to Salmon, Idaho for an ELK/Mule Deer Bow Hunt. We are going to exclusively hunt the Salmon-Challis National Forest. We plan to stay in one of the A frame cabins for $20/night if the snow allows. We have the Elk and Mule Deer tags.

The Season for Archery ELK is 12/1-12/31. It is gonna be one cold shot if we can get close enough. I have talked with the Fish and Game Biologist and he recommends Panther Creek on the east face and Williams creek. All are right off the Salmon river.

Has anybody on this board hunted for Elk in Idaho late season? We are going to give this a shot as a DIY hunt.

I have my cow call and Leica binocs with the range finder + my Archer's choice.

We are shooting BowTech Captains strung at 70 lbs. We are dead on at 50 and 60 yards. 

We know we will likely see Elk, it will be a matter of getting close enough. 

Our plan:
Glass, Spot, Stalk
Try to sit over high traffic areas in the afternoon
Get the wind right at all times
belly crawl with our bows when close
one will call and one will hunt with their bow
We are going to glass over drainages and cuts
We will have snowshoes just in case there is heavy snow

We are going to glass for Elk and Mule deer at the same time, I think if we can find some mule deer bedded down in draws we will have a chance to get close enough for a shot.

We are concerned about the Elk as they are out of rut.

This is going to be quite a challenge and this will by my lil borther's first Elk hunt.

Any ideas are appreciated. Please offer advice.

Bowhunt forever!
AUTALON


----------



## Mike7474 (Dec 1, 2009)

Late Elk hunts are the best!!! Never been to Idaho but the snow will push them out of the mountains into the Valleys.  They should be more concentrated this time of year.  They usually are in Colorado anyways.  How did you get the tags???


----------

